# Friday pics



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tomorrow is Faith's last day at the Wildlife Center. She starts work the first week of next month full time at Schubot . She goes back to part time there once class starts. One of Troy's shots of me on the 'busa at Ellington made the cover page photo for the Texas Mile.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Must spread Mont.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This is my newest roo. He has a cool comb. Its a rose comb. I need a name for him.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> This is my newest roo. He has a cool comb. Its a rose comb. I need a name for him.


Tyson?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Must spread Mont.


I got him for you.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My small donation to Cops helping kids tournament....not my granddaughter....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Rubberback said:


> This is my newest roo. He has a cool comb. Its a rose comb. I need a name for him.


Bozo!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Only had the pleasure of meeting your daughter face to face once, Mont...but that was enough for me to understand how proud of her you are...

On another note..why don't you quit racing that two wheeler and git you a nice 'cage' to run in.. We need you and Johnny Q around here....and both of you are getting a little long in the tooth.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I got him for you.


Thanks!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*and then there were 4...*

Newest edition to the family this past Friday. 3:15pm weighing in at 7.4 lbs. Perfect baby girl Hallie Mae!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Bozo!


I like it! I'll ask later don't wanna jack this thread I wanna see pics. Sorry, about that.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Walter,
You ought to be proud of that, it's awesome! I can't wait to see it!



wet dreams said:


> My small donation to Cops helping kids tournament....not my granddaughter....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Only had the pleasure of meeting your daughter face to face once, Mont...but that was enough for me to understand how proud of her you are...
> 
> On another note..why don't you quit racing that two wheeler and git you a nice 'cage' to run in.. We need you and Johnny Q around here....and both of you are getting a little long in the tooth.....


Well a matter of fact, I made the decision to move to a truck for the fall race earlier this year. I will be running a Turbo Lightning in October that is full on race and has the safety gear already in place. In fact, my fire suit came in this week along with the lug nuts for the new tires and rims. It runs 9.5 in the quarter mile and 190+ on the top end. I won't be running anywhere near those speeds. It's got a 6 point roll cage, 5 point harnesses and was factory with a supercharger designed to go fast.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool flounder skeleton.










It's peach time










Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

How you lika me hat


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Have a close date set for August 8th and they are almost complete! Carpet went in yesterday, sprinkler system the day before and the hardwoods late last week. Only thing left is the touch-ups and landscaping.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> Well a matter of fact, I made the decision to move to a truck for the fall race earlier this year. I will be running a Turbo Lightning in October that is full on race and has the safety gear already in place. In fact, my fire suit came in this week along with the lug nuts for the new tires and rims. It runs 9.5 in the quarter mile and 190+ on the top end. I won't be running anywhere near those speeds. It's got a 6 point roll cage, 5 point harnesses and was factory with a supercharger designed to go fast.


That truck is awesome mont,that would make for a fun grocery getter as well,it's not street legal?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Some nice views from the water this past week.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few here and there and the last one for Mr. Jean Scurtu:wink:


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

An amazing permit piece we completed for down south lures!!

















You can see the sand ripples and his left pec fin is bringing him to a stop!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm in kansas for a family reunion and mountain bike ride. Lake Wilson is beautiful! 22 miles of trails. We managed 28 miles in 2 days.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> Walter,
> You ought to be proud of that, it's awesome! I can't wait to see it!


Thanks Brad, not to bad considering its the first one I have done in 15-20 yrs....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking back over East Gal. Bay. We loaded up just in time.
Surf.
TP&W Rebuilding a reef.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-Wife wanted a new patio set for the back porch, yesss maaamm, I said.

-Happy wife, happy life!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Last weekend sunset in canyon lake, entrance to a ranch in Sequin, caught these 2 on the bank of the Guadalupe river.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Ranch gate in New Berlin, local home grown tomatoes
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Margarita shrimp n margarita feech cakes









Cheeken Marenge










Spectacular n clams









Ny strip topped with walnut blue cheese butter









Fresh herbed stuffed trout n fresh pick squash









Osso Buco veal


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Daughter and I built a new rod rack for the pickup the other day. Needs a little tweek as my truck bed is not exactly square :/ and paint. She is getting to be a really good helper with household projects


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

gom1 said:


> That truck is awesome mont,that would make for a fun grocery getter as well,it's not street legal?


Thanks. Starting next March, you have to get an inspection prior to renewing your license plates. That means it's going to go from not having an inspection sticker, to no plates+no sticker when that happens. Not only do those fees add up, but so does keeping insurance. I drive as a part of making a living and it was an easy decision to just keep this one for the track. I have strong feelings about street racing anyways and this just reinforces it. Baytown is less than an hour away and it's $25 bux to run there. There's two one mile standing start races that run for 3 days each in Beeville every year and one 1/2 mile event at Ellington. Between those 3 races and Friday night legal street racing at Baytown, I should get plenty of seat time. It runs exclusively on C16 fuel at $15 a gallon, so that plays into it as well.





 is it running the half mile.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Had to share this one my niece took of her son...


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Few randoms from the past month.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Cute pic. My 3 year old daughter has watched frozen no less than 5000 times in the past couple months. Those songs are burned into my brain.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Daughters out cruising. If you look closely my older one has a red fish "Join CCA" sticker on her stomach. She gets them from drawer in the kitchen and puts them everywhere.


Cool little arrowhead I found the other day.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

RRfisher said:


> Cute pic. My 3 year old daughter has watched frozen no less than 5000 times in the past couple months. Those songs are burned into my brain.


Tell me about it. She went to frozen dance camp.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

RRfisher said:


> Cute pic. My 3 year old daughter has watched frozen no less than 5000 times in the past couple months. Those songs are burned into my brain.





offshorefanatic said:


> Tell me about it. She went to frozen dance camp.


Haha, the joys of having daughters. I have the movie memorized, beginning to end. I have a video of my 3 year old singing word for word and dancing step by step (even in costume) to the "Let It Go" scene.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Pistol58 said:


> Newest edition to the family this past Friday. 3:15pm weighing in at 7.4 lbs. Perfect baby girl Hallie Mae!


Congrats Pete & Stacey!!!:cheers:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Finally done with this chapter....*

We have been raising and fighting for our grandson for the last 11+ years. We officially adopted him on the 14th! He's worth every bit of the wait!

The three of us.
Friends and family came to show support. Judge is in there too.

Picture of buzzards on a friends roof...it was creepy!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*friday*

Pics of my new job at tch directional drilling
gigging last night
girls on boats
bbq pits im building


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome sequence!!! Cool camera or software!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My new friend I made in Sabine last Sunday...He's kinda grouchy...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

offshorefanatic said:


> Few randoms from the past mont


Nice pink nail polish!!!:doowapsta


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

dwycoff said:


> Nice pink nail polish!!!:doowapsta


Yeah, my daughter got a hold of em.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Africa trip*

My daughter just got back from a trip to Africa. On their last day they went to a wild life refuge. A few of the photos she took. The baby elephants were either injured, abandoned or the mother had been killed.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

On the way from Homer to Seward today


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> On the way from Homer to Seward today


Be safe my friend.


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

RedXCross said:


> A few here and there and the last one for Mr. Jean Scurtu:wink:


Hey Hey! I recognize the third pic there! I took that pic this past duck season out in Garwood..Great day!


----------



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

Quick drive after work and these were just hanging out by the road. I wish I had my bow with me.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Alaska?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep. I'm working on the North Slope for the summer. First time and I,ll definitely be back. These were about ten miles South of Deadhorse.


----------

